# FoxPro Jack Jr Review



## prairiewolf

Thought I would write a review of my new Jack Jr decoy.

Pros:

1. turns on/off with your e-callers remote, uses aux jack in your e-caller via 3.5 mm cable, male both ends.

2. small enough to fit in the box call pocket of a turkey vest

3. quiet motor

Cons:

1. doesnt have a place to store the topper/cable post or stake

2. needs another base or tripod for snow or frozen ground

3. where the on/off switch is has a square area that protuds outward and hangs up trying to pull out of box call pocket.

In my opion this is a good decoy if you want the remote contoll part, otherwise I would suggest the Primos sit-n-spin mainly because of price. The primos does have places to store stake and topper right on the unit.

Jack Jr - $60

Sit-N-Spin $30

first pic Jack Jr. second sit-n-spin


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the report.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanks for the review... We'll be waiting for the results.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well I got my $3 tripod. The bolt that secures it to the decoy needs to be longer but it ran OK just sitting on the tripod. But I will replace the short bolt with a longer one so it will be more secure. I also forgot one Pro aspect, and thats the magnetic attachment of the topper to the base, a great feature that the sit-n-spin doesnt provide.

























great improvement for frozen ground or snow


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed, are you going to wrap the motor with some fur or faux fur? I have some light gathering eyes if you want. I use them on fur danglers, in my cage traps.


----------



## prairiewolf

Never thought about it Eric, if anything I may camo paint it. Thanks for the offer but I have all kinds of eyes from when I did taxidermy, I dont know about light gathering though, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Never thought about it Eric, if anything I may camo paint it. Thanks for the offer but I have all kinds of eyes from when I did taxidermy, I dont know about light gathering though, lol


Your welcome, I believe they are used for deep sea fishing. If I get some time this winter, I was thinking about making a fur jacket, with a velcro closure, and eyes on it to go over the e-caller. Kinda make it look like a critter.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, you have a mojo decoy right ? how do you like it ? I was going to get the mojo super critter, but they said you had to hold the button on the remote to make it move and when you let go it would stop. But you could switch it to constant on and wouldnt work with a remote than. it was around $60 also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yes I have the Mojo critter, it's ok. Some of the coyotes have ran up to it, took a nip at it and then ran off. The only thing that I don't like is it will turn on in my bag, the switch sticks out and if bumped it comes on.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have a couple of remote controls that I was going to try and hook one to my sit-n-spin, if you want one to try and hook to your mojo. You are more than welcome to it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> I have a couple of remote controls that I was going to try and hook one to my sit-n-spin, if you want one to try and hook to your mojo. You are more than welcome to it.


Thanx for the offer Ed, I am not so concerned about turning the decoy on and off at this point, I am more concerned about carrying less to the stand, I think I will get the decoy that attaches to the caller. I believe if the decoy is in a spot where the coyotes have to get close to it to get a good look, it's to late for them... What I could use is a better remote, I don't like the buttons on the one I have, you have to look down at it... I need to program some presets into it, I don't like the ones that came from the factory. There's only three sounds I've been using, I just need to get the manual out and program the remote to what I do at the stand... volume low...volume up....down....pause..etc. etc.


----------



## prairiewolf

Have you already gotten the foxpro software loaded on a computer?

here is how I have my scorpion setup.

first 13 sounds on list are what I usually use, scorpion holds 200

presets (4)

1- mouse distress

2-baby rabbit distress

3-pup distress

4-KI-YI's

I only use my presets for quick access, like when I see one approaching


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yes I do on grandma's laptop...
The Crossfire has room for 500 sounds, I have 125.
Presets (10).
It came preloaded with FoxPro presets that I can do without...ie. coyote, bobcat etc.
It also has foxcast, foxfade and foxbang, I have the foxbang set to coyote pup distress, but seven out of ten times it wasn't needed. After you let one fly with the 22-250 they are usually dead, or running for their lives.
I am just going to program what I use, that way I can keep my eyes on the desert floor, I've turned my head slowly after hearing something to only turn back and find a coyote standing next to the call.


----------



## youngdon

Maybe I misunderstood you Eric, but the foxbang going to pup distress is to attract another coyote that may be hung up rather than calling the first one that you missed. The sound of a distressed coyote will trigger the others to come investigate one of their own being in peril.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Maybe I misunderstood you Eric, but the foxbang going to pup distress is to attract another coyote that may be hung up rather than calling the first one that you missed. The sound of a distressed coyote will trigger the others to come investigate one of their own being in peril.


 well I highly doubt it will call back in a coyote you just shot at, it's for when two or more coyotes come to the call, you shoot one and then the sound of the gunshot automatically switches the caller to a pre set sound like pup distress, hopefully stopping one of the other coyotes so you can get a shot.


----------



## hassell

Its for the ones you don't see.


----------

